# Luna - Akita x German Shepherd/Lab



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Meet Luna!

The shelter picture:









10 weeks:


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

10 weeks (continued):
























She likes the camera, lol.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

11 weeks:


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yesterday (11.5 weeks)


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Luna is quite the cutie! Very unique mix too. How big you think she/he will get?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Luna is quite the cutie! Very unique mix too. How big you think she/he will get?


Thank you! I'm guessing somewhere between 70-80 pounds or so... but I'm not entirely sure. It makes buying things (beds, crates, etc.) a bit difficult because I don't know how big I need them!

She weighed 17 lbs, 4 oz at the vet's today.


----------



## SxyVixen (Feb 3, 2009)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

beautiful dog!! love the shape and hair!!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

More pictures!

12 weeks:








Waiting for dad to come home from work (they heard the garage door)









Cute... but rambunctious!









Her favorite toy *rolls eyes*









She stole the kitties' chair!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

13 Weeks:


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh wow! I love Akitas and German Shepherds, hopefully she'll have the the intelligence of both and be an amazing dog for you!


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

You have such a beautiful girl. If you ever decide that you don't want her, give her to me!  ;-)


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

deege39 said:


> Oh wow! I love Akitas and German Shepherds, hopefully she'll have the the intelligence of both and be an amazing dog for you!


She seems to be the best of both worlds! She's super smart and loving. And just look at those giant shepherd ears! 



Sammgirl said:


> You have such a beautiful girl. If you ever decide that you don't want her, give her to me!  ;-)


Thanks! I'm 100% positive she'll be staying with me forever. LOL!

She's getting to be such a big girl. We weighed her last night and she is at 30lbs! She's been gaining around 8lbs per week!

Looks like her 42" crate (currently borrowed) might be too small eventually. DARN! And the new crate I wanted to get her doesn't come any bigger than 42".


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Luna has such an adorable face. That pic at 10wks is extra cute.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

She is going to be a VERY big girl. And it looks like she loves the snow...and fits right in. Can't wait to watch her grow up. Bet the cat will always be able to take her no matter how big she gets. I love to see a dog and a cat get along so well.


----------



## Brandie (Feb 7, 2013)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> She is going to be a VERY big girl. And it looks like she loves the snow...and fits right in. Can't wait to watch her grow up. Bet the cat will always be able to take her no matter how big she gets. I love to see a dog and a cat get along so well.



I am going to look at some puppies today that are Akita/German Shephard/Lab mix. We do have children at home (ages 8,7 and 1). What has Luna's temperment been like? I have a friend that is highly discouraging me to get one of these puppies because of the Akita in it. I am actually wanting to get two of the puppies, male and female.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my gosh she is so adorable! I just want to hug her!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh, she's so cute!! Those eyes are lovely. GSD/Akita...my God you're going to have a big dog on your hands!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Brandie said:


> I am going to look at some puppies today that are Akita/German Shephard/Lab mix. We do have children at home (ages 8,7 and 1). What has Luna's temperment been like? I have a friend that is highly discouraging me to get one of these puppies because of the Akita in it. I am actually wanting to get two of the puppies, male and female.


Luna is absolutely the best dog I could've ever hoped for. We did do a lot of training with her (puppy class, obedience classes, agility, skijoring, tracking) and she took it all in stride. I can't think of a single thing I would change about her. 

We now have a son who is nearly two years old and she is fantastic with him. Very patient and gentle. 

What Luna grew up to become:

















With my son when he was a baby:









And a little older:


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

My favorite picture of her, taken this past summer:


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

nikelodeon79 said:


> My favorite picture of her, taken this past summer:


Woah, GREAT to see you back!! I know you were still hanging around DF when you got your Rottie, but you have another girl now too, right? White GSD mix or husky mix? Might be thinking of someone else, though. 

Great to see an update!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Equinox said:


> Woah, GREAT to see you back!! I know you were still hanging around DF when you got your Rottie, but you have another girl now too, right? White GSD mix or husky mix? Might be thinking of someone else, though.
> 
> Great to see an update!


Yup! I actually have a white GSD male, which makes life interesting because there is a bit of a power struggle between him and my Rott. We manage fairly well, though!


----------

